# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Kansainväliset kilpailijat Pohjoismaiden rautatiemarkkinoilla

## vristo

> Joskus hyvät asiat voivat edetä näköjään ripeässäkin tahdissa. 
> ......
> Laitetoimittajien kanssa käytiin kovaa kädenvääntöä ja voittajaksi selvisi hongkongilainen pörssiyhtiö MTR Corporation, joka nyt jo liikennöi tuon Hongkongin lisäksi myös monissa muissa kaupungeissa ympäri maailmaa.


Totuus saattaa usein olla tarua ihmeellisempää ja ainakin tämä aprillipäivän juttuni on hyvinkin totta. Itseasiassa tuo mainittu hongkongilainen MTR Corporation on ollut jo mukana ainakin kahdessa raideliikenteen hoitoa koskevassa tarjouskilpailussa Skandinaviassa. Toinen oli peräti Tukholman Pendeltåg-liikennetta koskeva tarjouskilpailu ja sillä sen kertaa voitti Stockholmtåg Ab (suurimmat omistajat SJ, Tågkompaniet AB sekä NSB). Nyt uusin tarjous on jätetty Tanskan Öresundin alueen rautatieliikennettä koskevaan kilpailukierrokselle ja tälläkertaa yhteistyössä Ruotsin valtiollisen rautatieyhtiön SJ:n kanssa. MTR on luonnollisesti mukana lukuisissa metro- ja lähijunaprojekteissa Kiinan tärkeimmissä kaupungeissa. 
Niin se vaan on. Ei raideliikenteen kilpailutus näytä olevan välttämättä mikään kuolinisku valtioillisille rautatieyhtiöille. Yhteistyö muiden kanssa voi olla hyvinkin kannattavaa.

MTR Corporation on mielestäni eräs parhaita alan yrityksia maailmassa ja sen toiminta on varsin mallikasta mm. juuri sen kotikaupungissa Hong Kongissa sekä Shanghaissa, joissa olen matkustellut sen järjestelmillä.

Minun puolestani tervetuloa vain Suomeenkin, sitten kun sellaisen aika koittaa joskus (Helsingin seudun metroliikenne, YTV-alueen lähijunaliikenne, vain muutamia esimerkkejä mainitakseni).

Tässä vielä linkit aiheeseen:
Linkki 1
Linkki 2

----------


## vristo

> Nyt uusin tarjous on jätetty Tanskan Öresundin alueen rautatieliikennettä koskevaan kilpailukierrokselle ja tälläkertaa yhteistyössä Ruotsin valtiollisen rautatieyhtiön SJ:n kanssa.


Selvennyksenä edelliseen: kyseessähän on siis Juutinrauman junaliikenteen kilpailutus.

----------


## vristo

Tällä kertaa SJ/MTR-yhteenliittymä jätettiin tylysti neljänneksi ja Juutinrauman junaliikenteen ottaa haltuunsa vuodesta 2009 alkaen DSB:n ja First Groupin muodostama koaalitio. Onnea ja menestystä sekä ennenkaikkea laadukasta rautatieliikennettä!

Linkki uutiseen

MTR Corporationin "tutka" hakenee jo seuraavia kohteita Euroopassa ja hiljattain se voittikin ja ottaa haltuunsa Lontoon seudun kilpailutettavana olleen maanpäällisen lähijunaliikenteen yhteistyössä John Laing-yhtiön kanssa. Yhteenliittymän omistussuhde on 50/50 ja nimenä on MTRLaing.

Linkki uutiseen

----------


## Move on

Otsikkoaiheeseen liittyen mainittakoon, että rautatieliikenteen vapaata kilpailua kotimaassaan vastustava Luxemburgin valtion rautatiet (CFL) on viime vuosina lähtenyt yritysostojen kautta kilpailemaan Tanskan ja Pohjois-Saksan tavaraliikennemarkkinoista. Yhtiö omistaa tätä nykyä tytäryhtiönsä CFL cargon kautta kaksi tavaraliikenneoperaattoria, joista CFL cargo Danmark (ent. Dansk Jernbane ApS) tarjoaa kuljetuspalvelun lisäksi esimerkiksi kuljettajakoulutusta pääkonttorissaan Padborgissa.

Linkki CFL cargon sivuille: http://www.cfl.lu/CFLInternet/Espaces/03EspaceFret/

----------


## Resiina

Veolia Transport (Ex Connex) on osallistunut ainakin Ruotsissa kilpailutuksiin, eikös kyseinen firma hoitanut Roslagbanan liikennettä yhden kilpailutuksen seurauksena, vai muistanko väärin

----------


## vristo

Veolia Transpoint hoitaa nykyäänkin mm. Tukholman tunnelbanan, Lidingöbanan, Nockebybanan sekä Tvärbanan liikennöinnin. Lisäksi se liikennöi jotain kaukojunia Ruotsin alueella. Kyllä se on liikenteen monialayritys koko maailmassa, niin busseja, rautateitä, kun laivaliikennettäkin. Lentoliikennettä Veolialla ei tietääkseni vielä ole  :Wink: .

Tarkempaa tietoa asiasta: http://www.connex.se/PortalPage____960.aspx
(huomatkaa: päivittämätön Veoliaksi, kuten jo Suomessakin on)

----------


## SD202

> Veolia Transport (Ex Connex) on osallistunut ainakin Ruotsissa kilpailutuksiin, eikös kyseinen firma hoitanut Roslagbanan liikennettä yhden kilpailutuksen seurauksena, vai muistanko väärin


Oikein muistat. Joskus ainakin vuoden 1999 tienoilla Roslagsbanania ajavien junien kyljissä oli Linjebussin logot.

----------


## JE

Roslagsbananin Connex menetti koska ei täyttänyt sopimuksen ehtoja. Tällä hetkellä Veolialla on Ruotsissa hoidossaan ainakin:

- muu SL:n raideliikenne
- Kinnekullebanan, eli dieselmoottorijunat Hallsberg - Lidköping - Herrljunga
- Mittlinjen, eli sähkömoottorijunat Sundsvall - Östersund
- pohjoisimman Ruotsin henkilöliikenne (mm. yöjunat Tukholmasta ja Göteborgista)

----------

